# Costa de la luz



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, could anyone give me info about what overwintering in the Cdl would be like? Is there a Brit community? Should we rent or buy? We are coming over in late October to start seriously looking at either Cdl or Algarve. Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello, I live quite near the CDL. There are plenty of British and other English-speakers in the region, especially in Chiclana de la Frontera. Winters are mild with plenty of sunshine, but like anywhere with an Atlantic coastline you can get some quite heavy rainfall in the winter months. The beaches are fabulous as I'm sure you know, and I actually prefer them in winter.

Definitely rent before buying! This site will give you an idea of what you get for your money.

Alquiler de Viviendas en Bahía de Cádiz | FOTOCASA.ES


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Patchwork said:


> Hi, could anyone give me info about what overwintering in the Cdl would be like? Is there a Brit community? Should we rent or buy? We are coming over in late October to start seriously looking at either Cdl or Algarve. Thanks.


Hi

There is a Chiclana Foreign Residents Association - loads of knowledge - try their website www.chifra.org - Home 

Rent first as prices not likely to rise quickly. The CDL extends all the way to the Portuguese border but is split by the Guadiana river and Doñana natural park so is in two halves. 

Davexf


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys....useful information.


----------

